
Why do so many people embrace the Pacific Garbage Cleanup nonsense? - marchenko
https://andrewgelman.com/2018/09/17/why-oh-why-do-so-many-people-embrace-the-pacific-garbage-cleanup-nonsense-i-have-a-theory/
======
megamindbrian2
This makes me wonder, do garbage collectors properly garbage collect
themselves?

